

TPP likely to undo New Zealand's ban on software patents - stsp
http://www.zdnet.com/article/open-source-leader-livid-at-tppa-software-patent-capitulation/

======
upofadown
Seems consistent with the idea of fairness. All signatories should have to
suffer the economic harm of software patents...

